# Costco Leupold Binos



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Saw these at Costco last week. If anybody is looking for cheap glass.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll have to send that to my brother in law. He drew his very first deer tag for the Utah GS rifle hunt. He is currently getting all the gear he needs for that. What location did you see those at?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A while ago Leupold decided to enter the "cheap" market, with cheaper and lower quality stuff like the Rifleman series rifle scopes. I love the higher end stuff... but the low end stuff, IDK. I kindof wish they had stuck to quality only.

-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

My cousin constantly makes fun of me for liking Vortex and only swears by Leupold, this looks like it might level the playing field.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

bthewilde said:


> My cousin constantly makes fun of me for liking Vortex and only swears by Leupold, this looks like it might level the playing field.


Depends on the Model you get. Both companies make glass from $150-4K. 

Nothing but the best for me. That's why I get Tasco.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Although they may not be super high quality, it’s better than nothing


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

These are wonderful binos and side-by-side we could not tell a difference from the Leuopold BX-4 proguides that my friend has. I'm glad that a "snooty" company like Leuopold finally came out with something the average hunter can afford! They have the same guarantee that the higher end models have too. (I'd advise staying away from Leuopold spotting scopes though. My friend is on his third one and they glass keeps leaking/fogging up. However, Leuopold has stepped up and replaced both of the first two with an "update" Proguide model all at their expense, so they do stand by their products).


----------

